# Missy: congestive heart failure :(



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My little Missy started having difficulty breathing and the now and again cough ( we attributed to trachea) became chronic yesterday. She had just had blood panel day before and the results were almost perfect ( ironic!). I called the vet and she said to bring her in and she's do an x-ray so appt was scheduled for the afternoon. By the time we got there her breathing had become very labored. She was pretty subdued ( not the normal fiesty little girl I know at the vets) The vet listened to her chest and said she was going to give her a shot of lasix immediately as she didn't like what she was hearing. The x-ray was done ( and I'm thinking the cancer maybe went to the lung as that is one of the common "target areas" if the cancer spreads).. but nope..in fact not a sign of the cancer.
BUT! her heart is HUGE! and it is compressing the airway passage.. plus the fliud build up.
I said to the vet.. "I think that Missy's quality of life is coming to an end don't you?" .. and she nodded and said.. "Missy has a lot of serious problems going on now" She gave her some nitroglycerine ( creme on her ear) . She said with another dog she would put in the hospital but felt with Missy she'd do better if she came home with me and with instuctions for her care. I talked with her vet last night and I am to give a report to her agan today.
I gave her more diuretic last night and a med to help open the airway. Her blood glucose was VERY high and so upped the insulin.
However this is what we are going to start running into I'm afraid.. fix one thing .. screw something else up.
I slept with her in the guest room ( remade the bed with vynal protection for the mattress s with the diuretic she was very apt to have an accident.. but I simply couldn't just let her be alone on the floor. I feared she might go off into another area of the house and I wouldn hear her if her ran into big trouble. I took her out a couple fo times in the night and my good girl never had any accident in the bed.
( I know some may think that is "yucky" that I might sleep and her possibly have an accident" but I honestly didn't care.. things ( including myself can be cleaned). 
The coughing did subside by evening but her breathing was still not "easy" and I doubted myself as to whether we should even try but should have just let her be free to go on her journey. This morning somewhat better but certainly not 'Ok". However when taking her out for her AM potty, a stray cat scooted out from under the porch and my little 'warrior" would liked to have gone chasing after this 'foreign invader". 
This is a tough line to walk .. that infinate line between giving every chance possible and knowing when enough is enough.
I think at best Missy has a very short time. 
I cannot just keep her to "be".. if she cannot "be-Missy".. if you understand what I mean. I know my little girl is dependant on me for her care and decisions for her well-being. As her advocate I have to think what is in her best interest.. if she cannot enjoy her life or has to struggle to do so.. then I must make that heartwrentching decision.
I ask you all pray for her.. and for me .. this is so very hard...
Terry and Missy


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

My thoughts are with you. I can truelly understand your pain. It is the hardest choice to make and in the end you have to do what is right for Missy. We had to put our Boca to sleep in a similar decision. Treating one problem made the others worse. I cried for a week before and after, and I am tearing up right now my heart breaks for you and missy but know that you gave her the BEST life and she loves you as much as you love her. Doing what is right for them is the worst thing for us in these cases.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

quote>
This is a tough line to walk .. that infinate line between giving every chance possible and knowing when enough is enough



I am so sorry that Missy isn't doing well







I know how hard it is to have to make, what I feel is the toughest decision anyone has to make and that is to know when to say good-bye







I'm sorry you are at that point, I wish there was something I could say to make things better for you. Missy sounds like a wonderful angel, one you have had the pleasure to love and be loved by. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Missy


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

You seem very intelligent, and above all, loves your Missy. Whatever decision you arrive at, she will understand it's in her best interest. Thank God for people like you in the world, by that I mean an Animal Compassionist.

Although I don't know you, I love you and I am sending well wishes over to you and Missy. May she be in peace soon/whatever that is... 

Love and Regrets,
Paris and his Mom-Mimi


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Terry, I am so sorry to hear about Missy. You are a wonderful person for doing everything that you could for her all these years. Missy is a fighter and I am sure she will fight until you tell her she doesn't have to anymore. She loves you and you her. 
I will pray that her last moments on Earth will not be painful and that she will go in peace. Missy is a wonderful dog and you gave her the chance to be.
My heart goes out to you.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i'm so sorry that Missy is sick. My mom's cocker had CHF also. she lived 2 yrs after she was diagnosed with it before my parents sent her to rainbow bridge. They always say you will know when it is time. Pick a few of her favorite things to do/eat, etc. that make her happy. When she doesnt want to do any of those things, thats when you know Missy can't be Missy.







I know there is nothing I can say to make her better, but she will be inmy thoughts. Give her a big hug and kiss from me and Parker.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Aw Terry ,My heart is breaking as I set here crying reading your update on Missy.This is the most difficult time for you both.I know that whatever decision you make will be made with love.Missy trusts in the love you have for her and knows you want only the best for her.WE all are here for you and Missy,many prayers coming to you.If you should want someone to talk to please pm me and I will send you my phone number...Much love...Sheila


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I am so sorry for both you and Missy...I know how hard it must be for you right now and to know you may/will have to make that dreaded decision to ease her pain and suffering sometime in the future. I wish nothing but love and peace to both of you right now. You are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Terry, I know how devastating it is to her the diagnosis of congestive heart failure. I was in that situation myself with my first Maltese, Rosebud. She was diagnosed at around 10 years old and lived with it another two and a half years. That was her only health issue at that time, but she was taking about 6 or 7 different medicines several times per day for the CHF. We used torbutrol to control the cough and my mind totally fails me as I try to remember what else she took. She was on one very expensive heart medicine that I had to get from my regular pharmacy. 

One thing to do is to check her gums to see if they are pink or not.... if not a healthy pink then it means she is not getting enough oxygen... My vet would say that if she were human Rosebud would be on oxygen.... My vet and I actually discussed it to see if there was a way we could have oxygen for her at home but it just wasn't possible. 

I do remember that it was an up and down thing... she would be really bad and I would think this was "it"... then I'd take her back to the vet and he'd give her a shot or add nother medicine and she would have a rebirth... then, eventually, the cycle would start again. 

I am just so sorry that you and Missy have to go through this.....


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

This is so sad. I'm so sorry Missy isn't feeling well. I don't think you're weird for wanting to sleep with Missy even if she might have an accident. I'd do it too!

You 2 are so incredibly lucky to have each other. XOXO's


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Terry- This is devistating news. I am so sorry that Missy has taken this turn. I know as always you will do everything you can for her, and you always make the right decisions. I also would not think twice about having her next to you accidents or no- thats what soap and water is for. You want to spend every moment possible with her, and her with you! That is what is important. Good thoughts and prayers for the both of you. 

janet


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

oh my God I am so sorry for you guys. I know what you are going through. It is truly the hardest thing to decide upon. It is hard even thinking about it. 

You are a great Mommy and have done all you can for this little sweetie. SHe loves you and knows you do evreything for her.
You and your family will do what you feel is best for Missy .
You have my prayers for Missy and for your family... I wish I could do more


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Terry, my heart is breaking for you right now. Your love for Missy and Missy's love for you is so incredible. I wish there was more I could do. You both are in my prayers and I wish you the best in this time of need. I'm so sorry Terry.







Big hugs and kisses for Missy


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Terry, please know that however this plays out, it will be with all the love you have for each other. You will do whatever is in Missy's best interests, and she will know that. I'm sorry for your pain, sadness and fear, and hope that you and Missy find comfort soon. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. Please know that your family here is supporting you in whatever way you need us to.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Terry, ive been reading the most recent posts you have posted about Missy, but i dont know all her ailments, which from what i have read are a few. Here are my 2 cents. I think if she is suffering , why make her suffer even more, I know this must be a tuff decision but like i said i think suffering , being in pain is worse. Im sad that dogs have to get sick too just like us. I just hate it. But its hard to loose your pet, so if i were you just think what would be better, being free of any pain or being in pain ? My prayers are with you both.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about Missy.







This has to be very hard for you! You guys are definantely in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about Missy! I hope she is doing better today. My thoughts and prayers are with you.









Lexi sends hugs and kisses.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

my heart goes out to you and your baby..














-_-


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

Terry, i'm so sorry to read the latest on Missy. I havent been online much lately, and how heartbreaking to read about your baby. I pray you make the right decision at the right time, as she knows you will do. Missy will be very grateful for everything you do for her from here on out. My parents are going thru this with their cat, and it's so hard to "know"...

Prayers and positive thoughts, 
Ann Marie and The Buttercup


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Again everyone,
Took Missy back to the today for a check up and pleased to report her vet said her lungs were completely cleared, and she was pleased that Missy is doing so well. Bg was perfect..








Missy's has had no coughing nor problems breathing... and her vet said she could tell right away Missy is so much more comfortable. With the clear chest she could hear the murmur more clearly and said it had worsened ( which we had already assumed but with the fluid there it was difficult to hear)
While we were there her vet wanted to go outside with her and evaluate her walking .She was very pleased with this too.. Missy has come a long way!
We had even taken a little walk earlier today and she seemed to enjoy that and actually wanted to go further but I didn't want to overdue.
A friend stopped by and didn't know about Missy's recent episode. Missy greeted her at the door as always ( Missy loves her!) When I told her she said it is hard to believe to look at her now..said you'd never believe there was a thing wrong!
We do have to go back to the vet next week and get a quick blood test as her vet wants to see how the kidneys are tolerating the new meds.
So I am pleased that the visit confirmed her chest to be free of the fluid and Missy has recouped so well.
Thanks to all of you!! who have been so kind and supportive during this tryig time .
Terry and Missy


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Great new !! So glad Missy is feeling better.









While I was reading the post my heart became so heavy. I pray she continues to feel better.

Huggssss to our little furball trooper and to you Terry for being such a loving Mommy !!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Yay, Missy!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Wonderful news!!! Big hugs Missy


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Great NEWS!














Give her some big wiggles and lickies from Brinkster!!!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Wonderful news














So glad to hear the Little Squirt is doing so well and getting back to her normal self!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

yay for missy! how awesome, thanks for the update!



















































ann marie and the "woohooo! next round's on me!" buttercup


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Terry, ur such a wonderful mom.







Glad to hear missy is doing better.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IamMomtoMissy_@Apr 30 2005, 06:11 AM
> *My little Missy started having difficulty breathing and the now and again cough ( we attributed to trachea) became chronic yesterday. She had just had blood panel day before and the results were almost perfect ( ironic!). I called the vet and she said to bring her in and she's do an x-ray so appt was scheduled for the afternoon. By the time we got there her breathing had become very labored. She was pretty subdued ( not the normal fiesty little girl I know at the vets) The vet listened to her chest and said she was going to give her a shot of lasix immediately as she didn't like what she was hearing. The x-ray was done ( and I'm thinking the cancer maybe went to the lung as that is one of the common "target areas" if the cancer spreads).. but nope..in fact not a sign of the cancer.
> BUT! her heart is HUGE! and it is compressing the airway passage.. plus the fliud build up.
> I said to the vet.. "I think that Missy's quality of life is coming to an end don't you?" .. and she nodded and said.. "Missy has a lot of serious problems going on now" She gave her some nitroglycerine ( creme on her ear) . She said with another dog she would put in the hospital but felt with Missy she'd do better if she came home with me and with instuctions for her care. I talked with her vet last night and I am to give a report to her agan today.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


oh my god i wish you all the best and maxi and i will pray hard for Missy
god bless


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

Yippie!







i am so happy for you and Missy!
















You are both lucky you have each other.
You are a great mom and I know she is a great baby...


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

The last update I found on Missy is May 3rd. 

Any one heard how she's doing?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@May 5 2005, 08:31 PM
> *The last update I found on Missy is May 3rd.
> 
> Any one heard how she's doing?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Missy had a fantastic day yesterday.. she was every bit herself.. but today.. she is more subdued..nothing traumatic but just not herself I guess is what I mean. She ate well, however she did have the cough now and again today.. and I don't like that. Her breathing, however, was not bad.
I called the vets but her own vet was not there. I said I have given the mid day lasix but it didn't seem to make a big difference. Now, I want to add she is nowhere bad like she was on Friday ...just compared to the last couple of days, where she was so 'normal". I'm thinking the like the lasix dose may have to be increased. ... but I just have a feeling her little heart is getting "tired". 
I can't stand if she is in ANY kind of distress .. and this new dx being so new to me...makes me nervous if anything is off. I know the cough is not a good sign.
She had all her meds tonight and now she seems better... but am a bit uncomfortable with this. It is not that she is suffering ( I won't allow that to happen).. but I fear it may come to that sooner than I'd like.
I had so feared the diabetes and the cancer of course.. but neither of those are causing her any problems...
I think it is going to be her little heart that is going to be her downfall. I don't have a good feeling with this... but I tend to be a bit 'freaky" when anything "threatens" my little girl. I also am realistic and know things sometimes are not easily "fixable".
Sorry for rambling.. but a bit worried tonight..and I wanted you all to know the update as you all have been so good and supportive ! I will be talking to her vet tomorrow. 
I will let you know how she is tomorrow.
Terry and Missy


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers are with you that you will get a good report and that you will find some peace and comfort.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I hope that Missy feels better!!







Missy and you will be in my thoughts


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sending prayers your way that Missy is just having a slow day as we all do sometimes! I understand your concern, though. Those of us who have chronically ill dogs are so in tune with their little signals and body language, it's hard not to worry about anything that's even a little out of the norm.

How is the little squirt feeling this morning?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Prayers coming from our end again.







I hope she feels better quickly.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Prayers for Missy and you,and fingers crossed too !!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IamMomtoMissy+May 5 2005, 10:24 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Missy had a fantastic day yesterday.. she was every bit herself.. but today.. she is more subdued..nothing traumatic but just not herself I guess is what I mean. She ate well, however she did have the cough now and again today.. and I don't like that. Her breathing, however, was not bad.
I called the vets but her own vet was not there. I said I have given the mid day lasix but it didn't seem to make a big difference. Now, I want to add she is nowhere bad like she was on Friday ...just compared to the last couple of days, where she was so 'normal". I'm thinking the like the lasix dose may have to be increased. ... but I just have a feeling her little heart is getting "tired". 
I can't stand if she is in ANY kind of distress .. and this new dx being so new to me...makes me nervous if anything is off. I know the cough is not a good sign.
She had all her meds tonight and now she seems better... but am a bit uncomfortable with this. It is not that she is suffering ( I won't allow that to happen).. but I fear it may come to that sooner than I'd like.
I had so feared the diabetes and the cancer of course.. but neither of those are causing her any problems...
I think it is going to be her little heart that is going to be her downfall. I don't have a good feeling with this... but I tend to be a bit 'freaky" when anything "threatens" my little girl. I also am realistic and know things sometimes are not easily "fixable".
Sorry for rambling.. but a bit worried tonight..and I wanted you all to know the update as you all have been so good and supportive ! I will be talking to her vet tomorrow. 
I will let you know how she is tomorrow.
Terry and Missy
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60276
[/B][/QUOTE]

As you may remember, my first Maltese, Rosebud, had CHF. She had a cough for a long time. We used a cough suppresant which helped at first and then it helped less as time went on. For us it got to the point where she pretty much was just hanging around and could not do much. She was not the dog she once was. Yet still, I felt she had enough zest and life in her that I could not euthanize her until she was much worse.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that Missy may change a bit over time and have to adjust to the changes in her body....But she will hopefully still be able to have things she enjoys, etc... her life will just be a bit quieter..... her activity level slower....

Rosebud lived about two years with CHF after diagnosis.


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

Oh I am so sorry to hear that Missy is not being her normal self. I know how it feels to see them acting strangly







She is a little fighter!







She love's her momma.

I will keep Missy in my prayers.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Missy Mom,

I posted on the other site the other day...but it seems the whole thread is missing. I am not sure if you saw what I wrote or not...When I myself was on huge amounts of lasix...I also had to take potassium in order not to feel like I had the flu...even walking was horrible without the potassium...please check with your vet because once the potassium would kick in I felt great...even though I was peeeeeeeing non stop.









I am praying Missy continues to do well with her treatments...and that you will have the time you need in order to feel you have done everything you can.

S


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I continue to keep you and Missy in my prayers. Hope she is feeling a bit better today!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Glad to hear from your Terry, I know this has to be so hard on you. 

We continue to remember you and Missy in our prayers.

Wish there were something more we could do to help.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I hope Missy's doing well.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

missy is such a little trooper, i dont know many people who have gone through as much stuff as she has and still been happy







i hope shes doing ok.

make sure you update us when ANYTHING happens


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Missy is such a little trooper! Big time belly rubs from me!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Terry,Hows Missy doing? I havent seen any updates recently and was wondering? Hope all is well with your girl and back to normal.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Jun 3 2005, 08:13 PM
> *Terry,Hows Missy doing? I havent seen any updates recently and was wondering? Hope all is well with your girl and back to normal.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Sheila thank you so much for asking.. Missy's heart problem seems to be under control.. she has only had to have the 2 pills a day.. none inbetween so that is good.
Her set-back with her back/leg problem is what we are working on now.. she has had 2 accupuncture treatments (one last week and one this week... and they truly have helped!! vet said Ok to get back to the bike therapy now so we started yesterday and she did very well . 
The pet diabetes board where I am moderator ( I'm a nice one







) ... the whole system was hacked and we have a major "meldown" .. so the operator of the board and I have been trying to contact as many members as possible to let them contact us via e-mail.. and our chat is working so notifying people they can use that. So many new people just dealing with the diabetes and in a frenzy.. it is so frustratin to not be able to help them... as well as we normally would. 
We have been given "use" of another board.. which is so nice.. now we have to try ot work out the logistics. I think our board will get worse before it gets better so trying to take advantage of the working parts as much as possible in event we lose the whole thing for awhile.
So I won't get here much..till things get taken care of.
But my girl is doing good ... and thanks so much!!
Hope all is well for you and yours too!
Terry and Missy


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Great news for sure.That is one tough little girl







But Im positive she is that way because of the love you give her! Sorry to hear about your diabetes board.Its so important to have somewhere to go for information and support.I hope you get it up and going soon.Please dont forget about us here,I enjoy your posts and caring personality greatly! Smooches & hugs to you and Missy


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Great news about Missy...















I will continue to pray that things stay positive!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Great news about Missy! I hope she continues to do well!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

yayyy missy~!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Glad everything is good.


----------

